# Network printer



## amandus (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a printer attached to my iMac, a HP Laserjet P2015 the queue name are HP_LaserJet_P2015_Series and the iMac IP is 192.168.1.2 and I try to install it on my FreeBSD 9.2 PC in CUPS with ipp://192.168.1.2/HP_LaserJet_P2015_Series but in CUPS it says the queue is wrong. 
	
	



```
The printer URI is incorrect or no longer exists
```
 I have even tried HTTP and nothing works, CUPS is running.


----------



## vchan (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you tried adding the port number to you ip? 

```
ipp://192.168.1.2:631/HP_LaserJet_P2015_Series
```
Also make sure that CUPS is configured to accept jobs from your ip address.


----------

